

Ask HN: Offline / Paper Notetaking at Online Companies - z3ugma

I just can&#x27;t focus on taking notes on my work computer - I get distracted and switch to email, browsing, and other work.<p>Does anyone have a good system for offline notetaking that is easily searched and archived after the fact?
======
tonyarkles
I'm on mobile right now, so apologies that there are no links. I have an app
on my phone called TinyScan, which allows you to take a photo of a piece of
paper and do perspective correction on it to get a normal rectangular copy.
I'll take a stack of notes on a particular topic, scan it with TinyScan, and
then upload the resulting PDF to Evernote. Then, I'll sprinkle some keywords
into the Evernote doc/tag it/move it to the appropriate notebook so that I can
find it later. Not ideal, but it's been working pretty well so far.

------
ayejay
I don't use the 'Sony Digital Paper System' but I wish I did! If you've got a
spare $1k it might do the trick.

Not that I've had the chance to try it out but the concept seems great,
especially for people aged 50+ IMO.

[http://store.sony.com/digital-paper-system-
zid27-DPTS1/cat-2...](http://store.sony.com/digital-paper-system-
zid27-DPTS1/cat-27-catid-collections-standalone-installation-telesales-
only?_t=pfm%3Dshopping_cart%26pfmvalue%3Dtitle) [Sony]

~~~
philwebster
That looks sweet! A less expensive option (that I haven't tried) is the Boogie
Board: [http://www.myboogieboard.com/na/products/boogie-board-
sync-9...](http://www.myboogieboard.com/na/products/boogie-board-sync-9.html)

------
Raphmedia
If you have access to a laptop, change room to take your notes. Or if you have
big desk, more to a corner you never use.

